

Ask HN: How useful is my project, webFS? - empire29

Project link: http://github.com/emp29/webFS<p>(Scroll to bottom of github page for screenshots)<p>I was hoping to get some feedback around a project that adds a web app layer that mimics a web server directory listing. Thoughts around how I can make it better, functionality I can add, etc. would be appreciated.<p>I am also curious to see if this is something other people besides myself find useful - I like being able to expose my main file store via the web (via basic auth) so I (or friends/fam) can access all my media files, mainly music, from any internet connection.<p>Are there solutions out there that already do this better?<p>Thanks!
======
a2tech
It looks like you have music streaming built in using a flash widget-can that
be swapped out for an html5 streamer?

~~~
empire29
I tried using the native HTML5 audio player and was having problems with it
making multiple HTTP connections per playback which was creating performance
issues on my home machine (I assume due to lack of bandwidth?).

The performance of the Flash player is far more acceptable. I am keeping my
eyes open for nice simple HTML5 audio player with playlist capabilities though
-- i want to keep the players as unobtrusive as possible.

Let me know if you have any suggestions!

